
Which is faster: rsync or rdiff-backup? - lamby
https://current.workingdirectory.net/posts/2018/rsyncvsrdiff/
======
lo_stronzo
We were being harassed (read: annoyed) by rsync's incremental and non
incremental backups for our primary research storage, accounting for ~66 TB.

We were able to reduce run times by 80 to 90% by using GNU parallel and rsync.
In a nutshell, a wildcard directory list is created for rsync, which is then
piped to GNU parallel.

